# 3 y/o great pyrenese



## mystang89 (May 16, 2017)

I'm about to get some sheep and was wanting to get a livestock guard dog. I already have one great pyrenese and she is wonderful but they work better in pairs. The one I was looking at can be found here https://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/6 ... 25817.html 
I know training a dog from a puppy to be a guard is best and that they bond well but my question is, Would a 3y/o Bond to sheep or is this not a good investment?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 16, 2017)

mystang89 said:


> I know training a dog from a puppy to be a guard is best and that they bond well but my question is, Would a 3y/o Bond to sheep or is this not a good investment?



This is not necessarily true. I have fully trained LGD's that can go off my farm and into a herd anytime. But they cost $.
Sometimes people sell livestock and need to rehome a dog and the dog may be fantastic.
Usually when you see a craigslist ad for  3 year old dog asking $90 it is because there is an issue.
You need to find out way more about this dog.

So far I read...   _ He will need a Hotwire to keep in. He will climb out of fencing to get coyotes or other predators! 
                        ...it would be safest to send him to home with a guy who actually knows how to handle GPs
_
Is the hotwire going to keep the dog in? Can you handle the dog? 
The dog has been with goats... but on what level? 
Some dogs raised with goats do fine with sheep others do not.

Ask lots of questions.
You need proof of rabies vaccine being current and a negative HW test.


----------

